# Libnodave mit Vipa und Green Cable



## yogiba (7 April 2009)

Moin Allerseits,
ich bin neu in diesem Forum und probiere gerade mit Libnodave über das MPI-Protokoll auf eine Vipa 315SN zuzugreifen.
Als Verbindung nutze ich das Vipa-Green-Cable.
Leider bekomme ich die Verbindung nicht hergestellt. Der Zugriff über einen anderen OPC-Server funktioniert, der Übertragungsweg ist also in Ordnung.

Ich habe einmal die Ausgabe von "testMPI.exe -d COM2" getract und in den Anhang gestellt.

Vielleciht kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache, ich freue mich über jegliche Hilfe.

Gruß yogiba


----------



## Longbow (7 April 2009)

Welche Bestellnummer hat die CPU?

Die 315-4NE12     hat keinen Green-Cable Support mehr!


----------



## yogiba (7 April 2009)

Hallo,
Die SPS hat die Bestellnummer 315-4NE11. Sie hat auch diese MP2I-Schnittstelle. Mit dem Inat-MPI-OPC-Server kann ich über das Grenn-Kabel auf die DBs zugreifen.

Ich habe es mit eben mit einer anderen SPS ausprobiert (314-3DP01).
Hier geht es wenn ich als Protokoll daveProtoMPI2 auswähle.

Weiss jemand wie ich mittels MPI an die 315-4NE11 herankomme, oder hat jemand eine Ahnung warum es nicht mit LibnoDave geht.

Gruß yogihb


----------



## Matze001 (19 Januar 2012)

So ich grab mal wieder was altes aus... 

Ich würde gern testweise mal mit Libnodave (mit Delphi) über ein Greencable auf eine Vipa zugreifen.
Aus dem Simaticmanager habe ich eine Verbindung, nur bin ich mir unschlüssig ob ich etwas bei dem
Demo-Programm verkehrt mache. Ich habe alle möglichen Konstellationen die mit MPI zu tun haben durchprobiert,
leider ohne erfolg. 

Vielleicht seh ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht, und jemand gibt mir den entschiedenen Tipp!

Grüße

Marcel


----------

